# Milwaukee fluorescent lamp & ballast tester



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone use the Milwaukee flourescent lamp, ballast and pin tester? If so, does it work well? Here's a link, hope the link works?

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/test-a...g-testers/fluorescent-lighting-tester/2210-20


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's probably junk.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> It's probably junk.


Like most of your posts.:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Here's a video review.

I find it hard to see the use for this thing. By the time I go around testing everything, I could've just swapped in a new lamp, and that would probably take care of 85% of problems.

I guess it could be useful if for some reason you've got a mix of good and bad lamps you wanna sort.

-John


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

They have a display model set up on the counter at the local supply house and I fiddled around with it one day.

I dunno, I've done so many fluorescent light repairs that by the time I walked in with the meter, tested the thing, walked back down to the van, got the ladder, tools, parts, etc., walked back to the light, installed lamps/ballast/whatever, I could have just done the repair the first time around. If I know I'm going to do fluorescent light repairs someplace I usually bring an assortment of ballasts and lamps with me anyway.

Although it might be handy for doing maintenance in a place with lots of fluorescent lights, like an office building or something. Walk around with your notepad and testing thingie and keep a tally of how many of everything you'd need.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Like most of my polls.:laughing:


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Now that I actually think about it, with fluorescent lamps costing 4X what they used to, maybe testing them first is not a bad idea anymore. :whistling2:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Like *all *of my polls.:laughing:





Peter D said:


> Fixed it for ya.



Fixed again.:jester:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate flourescent lights. Working on an ice-breaking ship, combining high vibration and low temperatures, ends in a lot of changing lights, and ballasts.

A particular problem I've had is bad ballasts getting tossed back in the mix with good ballasts. Also, lights getting banged around being lowered through hatches, ladders, etc.

Saw the tester in a flyer at Acklands Grainger a few months back.

Ordered some stuff from them recently, flyer was still sitting on desk, ordered the lighting tester as well.

It arrived yesterday...

According to the manual, it's optimized for T8 electronic ballasts... this wasn't mentioned in any of the stuff I saw online before I bought it. The majority of our lights are T12, with magnetic ballasts...

I tested it this morning.

IT WORKS!!!!!!!!

Tried it on a mix of lights, both known good, and a few I had to change today.

Works great on both T12 (Electronic and magnetic) and T8 lights (electronic).

Demo video on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlGG0JxjxvQ


----------

